# Sundance Pollen Trap



## Peakebrook (Apr 18, 2010)

I just purchased my first Sundance I pollen trap. It arrived in good shape. Overall construction appears sound. However, after paying nearly $70 for the unit, I expected that it would have been made out of select grade pine. The board that makes up the back of the unit has a large knot that is cut in half right at the edge of the board. There is tear-out present with a 1 1/2 inch crack through the knot and into the center of the back board.

What is interesting, is that in the instructions they stress the importance of no holes or gaps where the bees can by-pass the entrance. Certainly this will be an area for possible failure in the future.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

I bought one as well, and IT has a knot too. Came with no installation instructions and there is no youtube video of one being installed, that I can find, anyway. That Georgia Bee guy has a youtube video of one already in place. They do seem to gather a lot of pollen, judging by the video.

Funny, mine has a half-knot! Must be the other half of yours...


----------



## turboterry544 (May 29, 2009)

Well my traps are like that two. I started getting them in 2002 I have over 100 of them and you may find 5 or so that are nice wood and some I have replaced the bad wood. Pollen try door is not put on that well I take them off glue and screws but they last and yes my wife paints them ever year ( if u paid that much we are painting them ) we all know that when the queen is not happy,your not happy she did pant some boxes all girl like w flowers & pink


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I have eight sundance bottom traps and one top trap and theres not a knot in any of them.Luck of the draw maybe? They do work very well and collect an enormous amount of pollen.


----------

